# Dry Camping



## trainshop (Jul 24, 2011)

Like to hear from everyone who has used their camper with no plug ins,what works and what dosen,t i,am talking concerts,conventions,craft fairs anything you could not get plug ins for.

What i,am trying to determin is can i get double duty out of a 26rls i,am looking to purchase,using it for camping and conventions. who can speak of how well these are insulated?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to suggest that you invest in a good generator. You are talking more of parking lot camping rather than dry camping in the woods.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

trainshop said:


> Like to hear from everyone who has used their camper with no plug ins,what works and what dosen,t i,am talking concerts,conventions,craft fairs anything you could not get plug ins for.
> 
> What i,am trying to determin is can i get double duty out of a 26rls i,am looking to purchase,using it for camping and conventions. who can speak of how well these are insulated?


TV won't work or anything plugged into an electrical outlet. Lights, stove, refrigerator, water pump etc should all work off the battery.


----------



## trainshop (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes that is an option,in some of the areas we do conventions in it may not be there in the morning,also there is the added headace of handeling the gas and transporting everything. 
thanks
gary


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

trainshop said:


> Like to hear from everyone who has used their camper with no plug ins,what works and what dosen,t i,am talking concerts,conventions,craft fairs anything you could not get plug ins for.
> 
> What i,am trying to determin is can i get double duty out of a 26rls i,am looking to purchase,using it for camping and conventions. who can speak of how well these are insulated?


IMHO outbacks are really a "3 season" not "4 season trailer". As long as nights don't get much below 25F or so and it get's in the 40's in the daytime your ok. Otherwise your furnace is going to be running a lot! I wouldn't worry about freezing stuff if it says above 20F at night and above freezing in the daytime as long as you run the furnace to keep some radiant heat in the "basement".

Others have noted what will work off the batteries. If you plan on doing much dry camping I'd suggest at least two REAL deep cycle batteries, not marine batteries. Either two 6V golf carts, or Two 12V deep discharge only. Also, if the batteries get depleted, the fridge and water heater will quite running. They MUST have 12V to work, not much power draw, but they do need 12V. And the batteries need to be 50% charged or more to reliably run a slide in or out. Last thing you want to do is have dead batteries with electric slides out.

If you plan on doing much dry camping, I'd also suggest going to LED lights at least for the ones you use the most. It will dramatically drop your current draw. A single 12V bulb is about 1.5A, a single LED bulb is about 80-150 millamps (0.080 to 0.150A). They are not cheap, but do help on battery run time.

A little honda/yamaha 2000W generator can keep you charged up, and run the microwave, coffee pot, hairdryer etc. (not all at the same time!)

And finally, the WFCO charge center used in many trailers (not just outbacks), in most cases never goes into bulk charge mode so it will take forever (24 hours or so) to charge two batteries from 50% to 100%. If you do much of this kind of camping, if you have a WFCO charge center get the Progessive Dynamics 55A replacement converter for the WFCO. It works, and will charge your batteries in 2-3 hours.

If your only without power for a weekend (2 days, 2 nights) , you should be able to get by without charging the batteries, even using the furnace in the morning. We can go 3-4 days, but I have all LED lights, and we have learned to conserve power when needed.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

trainshop said:


> Yes that is an option,in some of the areas we do conventions in it may not be there in the morning,also there is the added headace of handeling the gas and transporting everything.
> thanks
> gary


If your talking about the generator and fuel here, there is also an option for generators of installing a tri-fuel kit. This actually allows your genny to run off of propane, gasoline, or natural gas. If you get one, you can set it up to run off of the propane in your RV with some plumbing. Since you will be around a lot of people in your conventions and fairs, etc... would recommend one of the really quiet ones. You can search the forum here, there are threads on generators and likes and dislikes. If the generator is not your bag, you may look at investing in 2 6v deep cycle batteries wired in series instead of your standard 12v camper battery. They hold a charge much longer than a standard rv battery. I have not converted my new rig over yet and have a hard time making 24 hrs, but on my last unit, I had 2 6v batteries and could go 2-3 days easy with power to spare.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Find out what batteries it has, unless you have a dual 6v system I'd upgrade to one or get a pair of Group 31 12v batteries. Generator is a good idea, but need to be an inverter style (meaning quiet) and very portable so you can store it inside while you are away. Do not leave one locked up outside as it will sprout legs and walk away. Some have issues running the A/C with a single Honda 2000, so either a larger or a dual 2000 setup is an option. Larger can be locked in your truck bed. If you are going to spend much time on asphalt and sitting outside I'd get a light colored awning mat so you're not sitting directly on the hot dark asphalt. If the RV stabilizers don't have "Sand Pad" get those so the feet don't dig into the asphalt as well, and consider some small pads. I would also suggest getting a lock and cable to lock down your propane tanks and if possible your batteries.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

We dry camp over 100 nites per year doing craft shows , mostly in the south . I carry a Honda 3000 in the summer because you must have air conditioning . In cold weather I carry a Honda 2000 because the furnace fan motor will draw down the house batteries in 12 hours or so . The larger Honda will run air for 15 hours before needing a fill. The Honda 2000 has a much shorter time on a tank , I have an adapter hose so that the Honda 2000 will run on a six gallon outboard tank which will run the furnace a couple days . 
In the spring and fall in cooler weather no generator is needed . 
We quickly learn where the dump stations are located .
I have not camped in the frigid north , but last year in Crystal River Florida , we spent three nites with the weather in the teens , makes ya wanta move to the sunny south !


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

A pair of Trojan 125 6v golf cart batteries are the ONLY way to go, IMHO.

I also have a 4300watt generator that runs everything on-board as well as charge my batteries.

My dry camping is then only limited by the amount of fuel for the generators, fresh water, and the status of my holding tanks.

To conserve battery power, we limit the use of the on-board lights and use AA, C, or D-sized lanterns and LED lights.

I also have a couple of 15watt solar panels which have only had limited use since I added the generator to the back of my OB.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

How long would you be camping? I upgraded our 5er to be able to boondock for a week without needing a generator for recharging the batteries or anything else for that matter (don't even own a generator). The ultimate in quiet camping! All interior lights are LED's, I have a separate 55 amp converter that's only used for charging and keeping the batteries topped off when at home, a 300W PSW inverter so we can watch TV and 4 very large (100 lbs each) 6V batteries from Trojan. There's a link in my signature if you would like some details.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Dry "camping" solutions we have implemented.

1. Use a porta potty for all liquids, (easy to dump in any restroom, / construction porta poty, and not messy), use the trailer toilet for solids, which will more than double the Time between needing to dump the black tank out.

2. Installed a 12vdc outlet on the side of the AM / FM CD player for 12vdc accessories. Purchased a Naxa 22" LCD TV / DVD combo that plugs into the 12 vdc accessory outlet for power and uses very little juice! (I believe 35 w). http://www.amazon.com/Naxa-Widescreen-Player-Combo-Compatibility/dp/B004ZHYVTA

3 Replaced all stock light bulbs with LED's. These are equally, if not more bright, than stock "bulbs", and are a "warm white" and not blue at all, and very inexpensive when compared to others. ($4.99 for each bulb replacement, need 2 for most fixtures). 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170548003095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

4. 2 Honda 2000 generators. 1 for most uses, 2nd for when you need an air conditioner, alternate use for long life of both units, one 2000 uses way less gas than 1 3000 making more power than you will usually need, + the 3000 is way heavy. Our 2010 Outback 230RS charges the batteries very quickly just plugged into the Honda 2000 A/C. So far, no need to replace the WACO unit.

Hope that helps

Beachnut


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Beachnut said:


> 2. Installed a 12vdc outlet on the side of the AM / FM CD player for 12vdc accessories. Purchased a Naxa 22" LCD TV / DVD combo that plugs into the 12 vdc accessory outlet for power and uses very little juice! (I believe 35 w). http://www.amazon.co...y/dp/B004ZHYVTA
> 
> 3 Replaced all stock light bulbs with LED's. These are equally, if not more bright, than stock "bulbs", and are a "warm white" and not blue at all, and very inexpensive when compared to others. ($4.99 for each bulb replacement, need 2 for most fixtures).
> http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1439.l2649


Great research info!

I ordered the Naxa 12v LED TV/DVD combo instead of the LCD model you chose, as this LED has both USB and SD card inputs, a higher resolution and also draws 35watts at 120v and 4amps as 12v. Here's the link for the product manual.

I also purchased 4 LED bulbs at the $4.99 price, I want to try they out before I commit to switching all the lights over. That's the best price I've ever seen on these lights!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

raynardo said:


> I also purchased 4 LED bulbs at the $4.99 price, I want to try they out before I commit to switching all the lights over. That's the best price I've ever seen on these lights!


I find it amazing how many people on the various RV forums that have purchased those same LED's! I think you'll like them and they're cheap.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, on those LED lights... I chose to remove the metal reflector / heat shield that sits above the stock light bulb between the roof and the bulb. Just take a pair of needle nose pliers, grab the little plastic tabs blocking the metal heat shield from sliding out, twist them off, than grab the flat metal with the pliers, and slide it up and out. This leaves you with a flat surface inside the light fixture to stick the LED's 3M peel off adhesive tape onto. EACH LED for $4.99 (free shipping from CHINA!) comes with 3 different light bulb adapters. Choose the one that works for your trailer, and toss the rest. I affixed the LED out ward far enough that the bulb adapter would not obstruct the light, then used a small cable tie to fasten the slack wire to the bulb socket so it would not flop around, or get in the way of the light.. Also, the clear light lens on my lights slide back, then off. Don't try to just pull them off or you will break the lens...

I too started by just ordering 6 of those LED's as a test. Now I am waiting for 15 more to show up to convert all the rest of the lights,,, even the "porch" lights. For the amount of time those lights should run, hopefully, I will never have to replace them! I have a feeling those are the exact same lights you see on other sites that are selling for over $20.00 each!!!

On the TV... I purchased a "Square Trade" extended warranty for like $44.00, (Reduced to $39 with coupon), that covers the TV for 4 years. http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/ I was very leery about paying that much, for a TV / DVD combo after the one that came with the trailer, (A NON-Stock Skyworth 22" TV / DVD combo) broke after only 4 months and about 5 uses. The warranty of the Skyworth was for 3 months, so at 4 months it was a throw away! You can get those Square Trade extended warranties for ANY new TV and seeing how much bouncing around the RV TV will be going through, it is "cheap insurance" for insurance that will either repair it, replace it with like kind, or give you the cost of the TV back...

Beachnut


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

$3.39 Free Shipping

$3.54 Free Shipping


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

#40Fan said:


> $3.39 Free Shipping
> 
> $3.54 Free Shipping


The color temp is too high on those. You want something in the 3000K or lower range to look like a typical light bulb.


----------

